# Should I build my own gaming PC or just buy it from company?



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't decide. What are the good and bad things for building my own PC? what are the good and bad things for buying a PC from a Name Brand company?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Prebuilt:
Overpriced
Not much options for parts
Low quality parts.

Built:
Cheaper
More options
Better quality parts.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Prebuilt:
> Overpriced
> Not much options for parts
> Low quality parts.
> ...


Welcome to TSF.

Zealex is totally right, you will always do better if you build it rather then buy it...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome.


Building your computer will always be cheaper and will give you exactly what you want. Buying from a brand name company like Dell/Alienware is usually hideously overpriced, and most online custom build shops will either charge even more, or build a shoddy system.

If you have a local shop they may build a system for you for a fee if you give them the parts list. I'm starting a local business, and I'll be charging between $75 and $100 to build a computer. Most places charge $50-$200.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

...The only thing to remember (which a lot of people forget) is to also budget for the cost of the OS if building yer own...

But yeah if you can make the costs work, build yer own. It's a great sense of achievement if nothing else!


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

rossva said:


> ...The only thing to remember (which a lot of people forget) is to also budget for the cost of the OS if building yer own...
> 
> But yeah if you can make the costs work, build yer own. It's a great sense of achievement if nothing else!


Yes, the OS is overlooked a lot. Lots of people just use whatever OS their previous computer used and don't factor in that cost.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Build your own no question , pre built ones are nasty and overpriced


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dwarflord said:


> Build your own no question , pre built ones are nasty and overpriced


Not true


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Has the OP made a decision? I will say this again just to clarify.. 

Prebuilt:
Overpriced
Not much options for parts
Low quality parts.

Built:
Cheaper
More options
Better quality parts.

If you got a prebuilt in mind, post it here. What I notice with these prebuilt PC's is that they always have a lot of RAM and a strong processor which make people drool over it but then they give you a crappy video card, case, PSU, and prob crap brand ram and mobo. I remember I saw a prebuilt ibuypower gaming computer for 600, the video card was a intel chipset...I fell of my chair laughing :grin: I wonder if it still sells.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Has the OP made a decision? I will say this again just to clarify..
> 
> Prebuilt:
> Overpriced
> ...


1. IBUYPOWER/CyberPowerPC sucks

2. Here is my system that i will be buying: 

Processor: Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1600MHz Corsair Dominator with DHX Extreme Edition 
Video Card: 2x CrossFire Dual ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB
HDD: 1 TB Seagate (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache) (SATA) 
MotherBoard: EVGA X58 Classified 3X SLI/Crossfire
Power Supply: 1000W Corsair 
Fans: Noctua NH-D14 Extreme Performance Cooler
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932

What other info do you need? This is a prebuilt


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

1. You either get massively overpriced, decent PCs or overpriced humps of junk with prebuilts.

2. Your not still defending prebuilts after that 3-page thread before are you?

I showed you how many $100s you saved remember...

P.S. The big bit of "other info" we would like to know is how many $1000s did it cost you???


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> 1. You either get massively overpriced, decent PCs or overpriced humps of junk with prebuilts.
> 
> 2. Your not still defending prebuilts after that 3-page thread before are you?
> 
> ...


I am defending prebuilts, yes
The site i will buy it from is http://www.digitalstormonline.com/
This is why: (copied from the site

i. Customer Service & Support: Digital Storm understands the importance of customer support when you need it most. We don’t stop helping our customers until they are fully satisfied. We treat your problems as ours. Our technicians are gamers and enthusiasts and have the knowledge and experience to get you exactly what you want. Don’t forget, every system comes with a 5 year Warranty, and Life-time U.S. Based tech support.

ii. Proven Track Record: From our community of hard core gamers, knowledgeable enthusiasts, and past customers to award winning reviews and media presence. Since 2001, it’s clear that Digital Storm knows how to build a fine-tuned monster gaming machine.

iii. Extensive Quality Control: Our staff takes pride in the products we build and service and it is reflected in the systems that leave our facility. To ensure every product leaves our facility flawless, every procedure is double checked by two separate individuals. Our units are tested extensively with the most demanding software utilities and games.

iv. Overall Value: It’s not just the price of the components that you need to look for; it’s also the customer service, support, and quality that come along with it. With Digital Storm you truly get a great deal. You get a great gaming pc from a top system builder at a great price with an excellent customer care package.

v. Us over Them: Digital Storm isn’t here to sell the lowest priced systems and cut corners on quality and customer support. We bring the best of both worlds into one. The choice is clear; Digital Storm provides the best quality, customer service, and performance for our customers without charging a high premium like some of our competitors do. 


Cost for my system : 4500


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think this thread was made to ask which is better, not to argue and not to have an advertisement of that site. I just want to point this out to the OP, you may find some decent prebuilt brands, however realize they have to make money and the only way for them to make money is to sell hardware to you at an extra cost plus the fee for it to be built.

EDIT:Firebolt, the posting a prebuilt wasn't directed at you :wink:. It was towards the OP.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry for my previous post Firebolt. I don't wish to let this get any further but our take on Building v Buying is the 1st one is better and yours is obviosly the latter so let the OP decide for himself.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> I am sorry for my previous post Firebolt. I don't wish to let this get any further but our take on Building v Buying is the 1st one is better and yours is obviosly the latter so let the OP decide for himself.


No no, its me who should be sorry. i just cant decide. All my friends say buy it, all you guys are saying to build it...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

OP when you any questions just post back! I'm sure we will all be happy to give you some advice. One question to ask yourself if you can handle building it. It's not tricky but if your nervous about doing it, we wouldn't want you to screw up.
Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> No no, its me who should be sorry. i just cant decide. All my friends say buy it, all you guys are saying to build it...


We are only here to advise you, we have no agenda and we're not going to force anything on you.

We are looking at your best interests here i.e quality and cost


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

We are here to give you advice firebolt, it's your choice weather you take it or not. If you want to discuss weather you should go prebuilt or build it yourself I would advice you to make a new thread, it's masterminds 123's thread. The reason I ask this is because you two probably have different spending limits and it would be easier to assist you both with two separate threads.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Firebolt059 said:


> Processor: Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz
> RAM: 6GB DDR3 1600MHz Corsair Dominator with DHX Extreme Edition
> Video Card: 2x CrossFire Dual ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB
> HDD: 1 TB Seagate (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache) (SATA)
> ...





Firebolt059 said:


> Cost for my system : 4500


If that is the cost for that system you're getting ripped off.
Check my system to the left, it's almost identical, except for the additional 5870 (which IMHO is a waste of money).
I bought my entire system, including monitor, keyboard and mouse for less than $2500 (AUS) and that was 6 months ago. Prices have dropped since then.


----------



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry guys, i was on vacation and their were no computers anywhere. (Weird i know)

Anyway, i have decided to build it myself. What parts do i need? My budet is 4000-6000 Dollars. You guys can ask me any questions to help me with this.

Also, what is the resolution of a 28 inch monitor? 30 inches?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

MasterMind123 said:


> Sorry guys, i was on vacation and their were no computers anywhere. (Weird i know)
> 
> Anyway, i have decided to build it myself. What parts do i need? My budet is 4000-6000 Dollars. You guys can ask me any questions to help me with this.
> 
> Also, what is the resolution of a 28 inch monitor? 30 inches?


If you tell us some of your preferences, I am sure we can find you all the part for a top-of-the-range PC for that price.

I'm guessing you wish for a huge monitor (you can even connect it to a HDTV if you wish but some people prefer monitors)


----------



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> If you tell us some of your preferences, I am sure we can find you all the part for a top-of-the-range PC for that price.
> 
> I'm guessing you wish for a huge monitor (you can even connect it to a HDTV if you wish but some people prefer monitors)


What kind of preferences?


----------



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tiber Septim said:


> If that is the cost for that system you're getting ripped off.
> Check my system to the left, it's almost identical, except for the additional 5870 (which IMHO is a waste of money).
> I bought my entire system, including monitor, keyboard and mouse for less than $2500 (AUS) and that was 6 months ago. Prices have dropped since then.


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Stuff like Screen Size/Type (Monitor or HDTV) and more. I will give a link below which should help you...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/please-read-this-before-posting-169294.html


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You really need a big monitor like that? It's pretty expensive and you have to sit back a bit, but if you want then go for it. You mind spending less than 4,000? Check out the 2000 build from this *thread*.

EDIT: Forgot that build didn't come with an OS, here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...116718&cm_re=windows_7-_-32-116-718-_-Product if that's to expensive then you can get home premium.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

MasterMind123 said:


> Where did you buy it from?


He would have built it himself using parts brought separately from Australian Stores.

I wait for your reply to my previous post


----------



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a reply to Redeye3323's post: 

Budget: 4000-6000

Any good name brand with quality parts

Will mostly play Crysis, GTA 4 and Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

I will be mostly gaming besides basic internet and email

I do not plan on overclocking

I will need 1 TB storage and will storage games

Windows 7 home premium for the OS

Case: HAF 932 please

Gaming keyboard, gaming mouse and at least a 28 inch HDTV, but i would prefer a 30 inch HDTV

I live in the US of A

Get the parts from Newegg, please


----------



## MasterMind123 (Feb 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a build for you:
COOLER MASTER HAF 932: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119213
ASUS Rampage II Extreme Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352
WD Caviar Black 1tb HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145242
Intel Core i7-975 Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115212
Sapphire 5970 Graphics card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102863&cm_re=5970-_-14-102-863-_-Product
Sony Optiarc Black Optical Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030
Corsair 1000HX psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
Windows 7 64-bit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
Sony Bravia 32" TV: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889252067
Razer Mamba Wireless Gaming Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153048
Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053

Total(without shipping): $3,867.83

Trust me, that thing could play EVERYTHING on max.


----------



## roopster (Jan 17, 2010)

Firebolt059 said:


> I am defending prebuilts, yes
> The site i will buy it from is http://www.digitalstormonline.com/
> This is why: (copied from the site
> 
> ...


Dude I did look at the site that you posted for all the stuff i will be putting in like asus 790FX gD70 
Corsair Ram 4bg 1600
2+ 4850 graphics
Just That much stuff the price is more than 1700$ which i am not going to get to if i build this system on my own beacuse i am already in process of doing it. plus I already bought all the waranties max amount too. 
My Total Bill In the end is MAX ESTIMATE IS around 1000$ That is I Say again MAXIMUM Estimate. 
now you tell me why would i spend extra 700 dollars just for that. 
beacuse i have lost my mind which i have not.
If i wanted to burn money i can do it easily some other way like may be use a lighter 

LOL


----------



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

In reference to this, im sure most has been said above but:

Building:
-you decide what you want to fit your needs (gaming, art, music, etc)
-if you build and there's an issue you know how to go through and test each part
-building is like a hobby, its alot of fun, and very rewarding to know you did it yourself when its finished
-saves you alot of money, and gets you higher quality parts

Buying:
-Overpriced costly junk builds (most of the time)
-you dont get everything you want in the package, most of the time something will be cheap
-if something goes wrong you usually have to deal with customer service from india etc... (had a prebuilt dell gaming pc once and had to listen to the lady in india have an office party with her co-workers for 45minutes, issue was not solved) vs. newegg gave me a full refund on my broken video card immediately.
-never really works just right, tends to seem like you got jipped...
-MINOR BENIFIT: YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING, so if your clueless and dont want to learn buy a half "donkeyed" built pc by all means 

anyways my heart defiantly goes out to building your own if you didnt notice.


----------

